# Hydroponics for the frugal grower:



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

I posted this link in the hydroponics forum, but I thought I'd put it here for the sake of the people who didn't see it.  I just started my version of this system a day or so ago but my babies are already getting big.

http://www.wynia.org/wordpress/2006/08/29/setting-up-a-hydroponic-herb-garden/

Follow the links for the DIY guide.

Thanks,
~Metalchick


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 8, 2007)

i have the same in 6 diferent smaller buckets, BUT I AM NOT COOKING OREGANO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ogegano.. haha. I remember the day clearly when i went to go pickup some bud and ther person tried selling me oregano.. funniest thing of my life...  but yeah on the other hand.. im setting my hydroponics system now... im excited for it!


----------

